# Salty Sailor



## SoSoapy (Mar 13, 2012)

I am using a new f/o today it's salty sailor from daystar

does anyone know how much to use ppo?

thanks again

i'm soaping 2 pounds today!


----------



## SleepingDragonfly (Mar 13, 2012)

Hiya

Normally the website from which you purchased will tell you. It's usually 1 - 2% per pound of oils if it is a concentrated fragrance. If it's not concentrated than I think the LyeCalc can tell you how much to use.

Hope that helps :/


----------



## SoSoapy (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah I know I tried looking on their website first (before I posed the question) but I couldn't find it on there. 

I was just hoping maybe someone who has used this particular f/o might know!

thanks


----------



## judymoody (Mar 13, 2012)

1-2% of oil weight seems kind of light to me as a general scent ratio.  Most people use 3-6% (roughly .5 to 1 oz PPO)

I haven't used this one personally but I just checked the soap scent review board (register if you haven't done so already, it's wonderfully informative).  Folks there say it accelerates so soap cool, don't take too much of a water discount, and be prepared to move fast.  Of the reviews there, those that specified a scent ratio used .7 oz PPO and said it resulted in a strong scent level.  If you prefer more lightly scented soaps, maybe back it off to .5 oz PPO.

Good luck!


----------



## IrishLass (Mar 13, 2012)

I use Salty Sailor quite often. It's a fave around here. I use it at .7 oz ppo. It's good and strong at that level and sticks _forever_. 

It is a quick mover, but I I've learned to work quickly enough to keep one step ahead of it. I soap it with a 31.5% lye solution and I soap it on the warm side (oils @120 to 125F and lye solution @ about 100 to 105F) because my formula contains a goodly portion of high stearic fats.

Some tricks I've learned to use that help me to keep one step ahead of it are these:

1. I add the FO to the warm oils before adding the lye, and when I do add the lye solution, I do not use my stickblender _at all _from the point of adding my lye and beyond. I just use a rubber spatula and I handstir 1/2 of my solution in until it's incorporated, and then I slowly add the other half of my solution. And I continue hand-stirring to trace.

2. I color mine a solid color (no swirls) and I stickblend my colorant into my oils (along with my FO) _before_ adding my lye. 

When I do it the above way, it takes 3 to 4 minutes to reach medium-thick trace, and it pours into my mold very nicely and stays workable enough to get good textured tops.

My previous method was to add the Salty Sailor _after_ the lye solution, either at the emulsification stage or at light trace, which, although do-able if one works fast, gave me a shorter window of time to get it into the mold before it set up. Normally, it would set up about 5 - 10 seconds after it was all in my mold.


IrishLass


----------



## Soap Techniques (Apr 5, 2012)

IrishLass said:
			
		

> ... I handstir 1/2 of my solution in until it's incorporated, and then I slowly add the other half of my solution.


I need to try that. Thanks for sharing!


----------

